# What to put with my Royal.



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I currently have a female Super Pastel Royal and Im wanting to breed her when she's older for the fun and experience of it. At the same time I also want to create some exciting morphs. 

Im looking to buy two more Royals, one male and one more female.

I was thinking of a triple gene male and another double gene female. Have you guys got any suggestion on what to buy? 

I have some ideas in mind but not entirely sure, although I am certain I do not want the spider gene.

Hope you guys can help, 

Many thanks,

Spuddy.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

If you want a triple gene male excluding hets then a silver bullet or fire pewter would give you some fabulous results. You could always get a female firefly to go with that. Also pinstripe would be nice in there, depends on your budget but say a cinnamon pinstripe or pewter pin with selected female would also be great. Whatever floats your boat really. If you want to play with recessives then something with ornage ghost would be great-look up POG's and SPOG's but longer term project.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

yardy said:


> If you want a triple gene male excluding hets then a silver bullet or fire pewter would give you some fabulous results. You could always get a female firefly to go with that. Also pinstripe would be nice in there, depends on your budget but say a cinnamon pinstripe or pewter pin with selected female would also be great. Whatever floats your boat really. If you want to play with recessives then something with ornage ghost would be great-look up POG's and SPOG's but longer term project.


 
Thanks buddy just had a quick look on world of ball pythons morph list at the silver bullet and the fire pewter.

Silver bullet = nice.

Fire pewter = incredible. 


What are the prices on those two do you know?


----------



## jamesbusby221 (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/608041-cb10-female-silver-bullet-london.html


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

jamesbusby221 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/608041-cb10-female-silver-bullet-london.html


A male might be a bit cheaper than the female (gorgeous isn't she?) but you are certainly still looking at 4 figures for the bullet and a fire pewter would likely be more if you could find one! If that's too expensive for you and you like the sound of the possible combos then you could go for a good 2 gene male, say a pewter or black pastel pewter and back that up with a firefly female with maybe enough change for a female lemonblast too although a cinnamon pin would be very nice IMO.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

yardy said:


> A male might be a bit cheaper than the female (gorgeous isn't she?) but you are certainly still looking at 4 figures for the bullet and a fire pewter would likely be more if you could find one! If that's too expensive for you and you like the sound of the possible combos then you could go for a good 2 gene male, say a pewter or black pastel pewter and back that up with a firefly female with maybe enough change for a female lemonblast too although a cinnamon pin would be very nice IMO.


 

She is absolutely stunning!! ... Im more than prepared to pay that, I was originally buying a Spinner Blast male for £2500 but decided against the Spider gene for the wobble.


So yeah basically Im gonna limit myself to around £2500 for the triple gene male, and £1000'ish for the double gene female. 

Unless you can think it would be an advantage to have a triple gene female and double male ? ... I just thought of it in terms of the male is able to breed more females, per season so if he has a larger variety of genes its better for multiple different morph females.

If that makes any sense at all :lol2:

Thanks for all your help by the way mate, its appreciated.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

what about a pied pastel pieds are really nice


----------



## mutationsonly (Oct 29, 2009)

Mate if I am you I will put that female super pastel with cinny bee male about £1000
Black pastel mojave male about 1000
Wanabee male about 1000
Red axanthic male about 800
Enchi lesser male about 1500 2010
Pewter male about 600-1000
But on the end if you can find any of them ? 


Regards


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> She is absolutely stunning!! ... Im more than prepared to pay that, I was originally buying a Spinner Blast male for £2500 but decided against the Spider gene for the wobble.
> 
> 
> So yeah basically Im gonna limit myself to around £2500 for the triple gene male, and £1000'ish for the double gene female.
> ...


As you have the cash then a triple gene male will give you lots more options than a double one. It would be worth breeding him to normals as well as morph females. Another double gene female give you lots of possibilities in the available combinations but not as many chances in terms of the number of eggs. Rather than get a 2nd double gene female I would be tempted to get 2 or 3 single gene morph females for more fun and more chances at some really nice combo morphs due to potentially extra numbers of eggs. If you got a bullet male then you could get a niuce pastel, fire and cinnamon or black pastel to go with him. I agree with above OP on pieds, I adore them but as a recessive you are looking at a 2nd generation to get results unless you get a female that is also het pied. You could however produce some very nice morph females also het for pied which would be quite sought after.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

mutationsonly said:


> Mate if I am you I will put that female super pastel with cinny bee male about £1000
> Black pastel mojave male about 1000
> Wanabee male about 1000
> Red axanthic male about 800
> ...


 
Thanks for those suggestions mate, I'll look them up and see how they are visually. To me, these new additions arent about which will create the nicest morph when bred, I want animals that I find visually appealing, as they are first and foremost pets before breeding animals.



kingball said:


> what about a pied pastel pieds are really nice


This is with that is they look absolutely stunning, but I dont have enough room to keep all the hatchlings in order to grow them on and create pastel pieds.



yardy said:


> As you have the cash then a triple gene male will give you lots more options than a double one. It would be worth breeding him to normals as well as morph females. Another double gene female give you lots of possibilities in the available combinations but not as many chances in terms of the number of eggs. Rather than get a 2nd double gene female I would be tempted to get 2 or 3 single gene morph females for more fun and more chances at some really nice combo morphs due to potentially extra numbers of eggs. If you got a bullet male then you could get a niuce pastel, fire and cinnamon or black pastel to go with him. I agree with above OP on pieds, I adore them but as a recessive you are looking at a 2nd generation to get results unless you get a female that is also het pied. You could however produce some very nice morph females also het for pied which would be quite sought after.


 
Yeah space is an issue at the moment, I could only get room for another 2 adults comfortably at the moment, so I might have to get a triple gene male and a double female for now due to space. This situation will be changing soon however.

So presuming I got a Silver Bullet male, what DG female would you put him with? 

and same for the Fire Pewter?


Sorry for these questions mate youve been awesome, Im stuck for choosing between Fire Pewter and Silver Bullet. I love Jigsaw Blasts but cant find them for love nor' money and not sure if anything nice would come of that plus my SP female.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Ah well you appear to have the same taste in snakes as me as my (hopefully soon to start) breeding projects revolve partly around pewters, fire etc. You already have the super pastel female which has to awesome in any breeding project. If you get the male bullet then a firefly female would be very nice or a lemonblast or maybe a fire pin if you wanted one without the pastel genes. If you got the fire pewter I would be deeply jealous but suggest as 2nd female a cinnamon pin or firefly/firemon. Basically any permutaion of the genes that you fancy would work. I'm (fingers very crossed) hoping to put my BP pewter male with my female fire later this season and see what happens... I'm actually short on females with pastel genes so I'm looking to put that one right this year but I have a visual male pied so I'm looking at a female pastel het pied and maybe also some other female morph hets.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yardy said:


> I have a visual male pied so I'm looking at a female pastel het pied and maybe also some other female morph hets.


you've just missed the boat on my lesser het pied girl - am shooting for loooads of het pied stuff this winter


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

PS My suggestions at lunch time were a bit rushed and assume an interest in pinstripes (!) which work very well with pastel & cinny/BP + fire but you could equally include something like yellowbelly or spotnose instead. With fires you have the chance for black eyed lucies but yellowbellies give ivories and spotnose the powerball so you could adjust your 2nd female to match with the 3 gene male depending on what you get. Like you I don't want anything spider so pinstripe gives some gorgeous patterning without the wobble, hence my assumption that you would like it. I don't have any pins yet but a lemonblast or superblast is also on my want list. I do have yellow belllies and when they grow up will give me some fun genes to play with :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Ahhh thanks for all your help buddy. So looks like wether or not I get the Fire Pewter or the Silver Bullet a Firefly female would be a good choice. 

But yes I do love Pinstripes, in my opinion the abscence of Spider can be closely replicated with the Pin. Gene. Just a shame Spiders have that wobble, it is such a beautiful morph. 

It is a really hard decision between the Fire Pewter or the Silver Bullet, they are both stunning. 

Am I right in thinking that Silver Bullet's are part of the way there to making Mercury Ball's?


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

You could possibly make a mercury (super cinny fire) from either of those males depending on the female that you get. Fire pewter=cinny/pastel/fire, bullet = super cinny/pastel.

PS can't really go wrong with a firefly anyway but the female would need to be carrying a cinny gene to have a chance of a mercury from a fire pewter so firemon instead of a firefly.


----------

